# Relocating to Abu Dhabi in December 2013- Alreef and Schools



## JaxandAndy

Hi All,

This is our first attempt at one of these sites so bare with me ! My Husband is relocating to Abu Dhabi in December 2013 and we will join him in January we have a 4 year old son and a daughter of 16 months. We are looking at Al Reef as a housing option and I was wondering if anyone had any recent feedback on living there as well as if any one had heard of Diyafah International School as am aware this is new ? Or if anyone has any advise on other schools preferably with the British curriculum for our son 4 years old who is in Reception here in the UK. Our schooling budget is AED 25 000.00 per year, we could top this up if really unnecessary.

Thank you


----------



## rsinner

Not sure about Al Reef or Al Diyafah. But 25K is on the low side for a good school. Expect about 30K as a minimum (usually more), but also budget for things like insurance, uniforms, registration fee, transport (if required).


----------



## busybee2

diyafah should be fine, but thats located in mbz. look at cambridge international sch in baniyas and next year a new one called reach british school, the other established ones will be more expensive, bsak and yasmina are like 20k each term.


----------



## ashburn

AL Diyafah located in MBZ city, quite far from Al Reef.


----------



## ashburn

Does Al Reef has school nearby?


----------



## busybee2

ashburn said:


> Does Al Reef has school nearby?


nope nearest are kca but british curriculum for those years are difficult so you will just have to commute to where there is one, they are nearest to reef kca, kcb and mbz but you will find a lot of people living in reef commute to town.


----------



## ashburn

Thanks for the info.
Do you have comment for Horizon school in kca?


----------



## busybee2

horizon is mostly arabs i believe.


----------



## Andy17

Our friends have their little girl at Repton on Reem and seem happy with the school


----------



## Rubydo

Hi JaxandAndy

There is Belvedere british school, i think this is also in MBZ. It isn't too far to drive from Al Reef though.
Let me know how you are getting on JaxandAndy. I have a lot of friends who are teachers so if you are still undecided i can ask them for advice for you 

Laura x


----------



## Rubydo

Hi Andy do you know the school fee's for rep ton? i have a friend who was thinking about sending her daughter there.

thanks in advance
Laura x


----------



## Andy17

Rubydo said:


> Hi Andy do you know the school fee's for rep ton? i have a friend who was thinking about sending her daughter there.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Laura x


Will ask today and post later


----------



## Rubydo

Thanks


----------



## Andy17

Rubydo said:


> Hi Andy do you know the school fee's for rep ton? i have a friend who was thinking about sending her daughter there.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Laura x


Looked it up online, hope this helps 


Fees





Registration Fee (5% of tuition fees) 

Autumn Term 

Spring Term 

Summer Term 

TOTAL TUITION FEES 



FS1 

2750 

19,250 

16,500 

16,500 

55,000 



FS2 

2750 

19,250 

16,500 

16,500 

55,000 



Year 1 

3050 

21,350 

18,300 

18,300 

61,000 



Year 2

3050 

21,350 

18,300 

18,300 

61,000


----------



## Rubydo

Yes this is great info will pass it on to my friend. thank a lot. i didn't think to look online!!


----------



## busybee2

Rubydo said:


> Hi Andy do you know the school fee's for rep ton? i have a friend who was thinking about sending her daughter there.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Laura x


goggle it they are all there... its very very expensive. like for cranleigh and bcad.


----------



## onlooker

Rubydo said:


> Hi JaxandAndy
> 
> There is Belvedere british school, i think this is also in MBZ. It isn't too far to drive from Al Reef though.
> Let me know how you are getting on JaxandAndy. I have a lot of friends who are teachers so if you are still undecided i can ask them for advice for you
> 
> Laura x


hi Laura, i need ur help if u can .. i just read u have some friends whu r teachers .. i am a teacher too wid 15 years of experience at a british curriculum based school in pakistan. i also hold a TEFL degree. my only kid is 10 years old studyng in grade 5.
can u plz guide me how much salary package should i expect from a school in sharjan ajman or fujairah etc. moreover kindly tel me how much i should be earning per month to make th 2 ends meet .. along wid my kids fee and all


----------



## Rubydo

onlooker said:


> hi Laura, i need ur help if u can .. i just read u have some friends whu r teachers .. i am a teacher too wid 15 years of experience at a british curriculum based school in pakistan. i also hold a TEFL degree. my only kid is 10 years old studyng in grade 5.
> can u plz guide me how much salary package should i expect from a school in sharjan ajman or fujairah etc. moreover kindly tel me how much i should be earning per month to make th 2 ends meet .. along wid my kids fee and all


Hi

I am not sure re the salaries in Shajah, Fuj and Ajman but here in Abu Dhabi I know teachers who earn between 12500 and 17500 dirhams a month with accommodation included also. If you were to work in a private school for example British curriculum then your child's schools fees should be paid for you. If it's a state school for UAE nationals only then you would have to cover the costs of the school fees. The fees differ from school to school so that would depend where you wanted to work.
Like I said I'm not sure re the other emirates.

Hope this helps some what.

Laura x


----------



## onlooker

Rubydo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure re the salaries in Shajah, Fuj and Ajman but here in Abu Dhabi I know teachers who earn between 12500 and 17500 dirhams a month with accommodation included also. If you were to work in a private school for example British curriculum then your child's schools fees should be paid for you. If it's a state school for UAE nationals only then you would have to cover the costs of the school fees. The fees differ from school to school so that would depend where you wanted to work.
> Like I said I'm not sure re the other emirates.
> 
> Hope this helps some what.
> 
> Laura x


yeah it sure is a great help .. thanx ..


----------



## Rubydo

You are welcome, good luck. If you find yourself in Abu Dhabi let me know and we can meet up


----------



## onlooker

Rubydo said:


> You are welcome, good luck. If you find yourself in Abu Dhabi let me know and we can meet up


yeah sure .. id love to as i will be new there .. ive been to dubai sharjah and fujairah many years bak but tht was a holiday trip. i will be applying in all the emirates of uae other than dubai in july inshallah , i will be needing guidance from you as i am not very sure of living expenses there .. 

ive got a 10 years old daughter .. r u married? do u work somewhere?


----------



## Rubydo

onlooker said:


> yeah sure .. id love to as i will be new there .. ive been to dubai sharjah and fujairah many years bak but tht was a holiday trip. i will be applying in all the emirates of uae other than dubai in july inshallah , i will be needing guidance from you as i am not very sure of living expenses there ..
> 
> ive got a 10 years old daughter .. r u married? do u work somewhere?


Well good luck and yes sure just ask what ever you need help with and I will answer if I am able to. You can live as cheap or as expensive as you want, the main expense is cost of living but you should get accommodation or expenses to cover where you choose to live. It's brilliant for children out here, lots for them to be doing.

I am getting married in July and have just given up my job to fly between here and the UK for wedding plans. I worked in a special needs school for children with Autism, it was a great job but due to school holidays I wasn't able to plan my wedding.

Laura


----------



## onlooker

Rubydo said:


> Well good luck and yes sure just ask what ever you need help with and I will answer if I am able to. You can live as cheap or as expensive as you want, the main expense is cost of living but you should get accommodation or expenses to cover where you choose to live. It's brilliant for children out here, lots for them to be doing.
> 
> I am getting married in July and have just given up my job to fly between here and the UK for wedding plans. I worked in a special needs school for children with Autism, it was a great job but due to school holidays I wasn't able to plan my wedding.
> 
> Laura


o wow .. congrats then .. it sure will be a great life ahead of u .. i am also a trained facilitator in handling mentaly challenged and kids with learning disabilities. but i have 15 years of experience of main stream schooling. thats y i chose main stream as my career. 

if u dont mind, can u share ur email i.d with me as i dont log in on this forum very often n as im a new user i hardlyy get to know anythng. 

im so glad ive come in contact with u as no one used to answer my queries here.. may b coz i dont knw anyone here .


----------



## Rubydo

onlooker said:


> o wow .. congrats then .. it sure will be a great life ahead of u .. i am also a trained facilitator in handling mentaly challenged and kids with learning disabilities. but i have 15 years of experience of main stream schooling. thats y i chose main stream as my career.
> 
> if u dont mind, can u share ur email i.d with me as i dont log in on this forum very often n as im a new user i hardlyy get to know anythng.
> 
> im so glad ive come in contact with u as no one used to answer my queries here.. may b coz i dont knw anyone here .


Thank u. Yes it's a great job both special education and main stream, I have also done shadow work in a main stream school with a child with autism. Of course my email is - snip

Laura


----------



## onlooker

Rubydo said:


> Thank u. Yes it's a great job both special education and main stream, I have also done shadow work in a main stream school with a child with autism. Of course my email is - snip
> 
> Laura


thanx a lot .. ill surely catch up with u one day ill be in uae inshallah  i am sending u an email so tht u also have my account id. 

its a pleasure meeting u laura . may God bless u and bestow all His blessings upon u.

a good deed is always paid by a good one. so ill always pray for ur health n prosperous life. TC


----------



## BedouGirl

Rubydo said:


> Thank u. Yes it's a great job both special education and main stream, I have also done shadow work in a main stream school with a child with autism. Of course my email is - snip Laura


Please use the PM facility to exchange personal contact details. Sharing of email addresses on the forum is against the rules. Thank you.


----------



## Rubydo

BedouGirl said:


> Please use the PM facility to exchange personal contact details. Sharing of email addresses on the forum is against the rules. Thank you.


Oh sorry didn't realise. Noted for future. Thank u


----------



## BedouGirl

Rubydo said:


> Oh sorry didn't realise. Noted for future. Thank u


No problem. The rules are on the stickies and it's for your personal security if you think about it.


----------



## novaexpat

Rubydo said:


> Thank u. Yes it's a great job both special education and main stream, I have also done shadow work in a main stream school with a child with autism. Of course my email is - snip
> 
> Laura


It is good to hear there are people in UAE helping out with Autism spectrum children.

- NoVAexpat


----------

